# Pm 932 Quill Stop Mods



## rherrell (Nov 27, 2015)

I wanted a quill stop that would be SOLID and adjustable to .001"













I bought an AMERICAN made micrometer quick stop and it works really well. I used 1/2"x 20 threaded rod and made the jam nuts from 7/8" hex stock.










I used 3/8" bolts and bolted everything through the existing holes in the head casting. I s$#t canned the original quill DRO and installed a Mitutoyo.













This shows the quick stop that I can put underneath and stop the quill from retracting. This is especially useful when you have the head locked for your longest tool and you want to drill a bunch of holes with a short drill bit, you just snap the stop in place so you don't have to retract the quill all the way .

I used 1/2" and 3/4" crs because that's what I had and I'm glad I did because it's SOLID!

Thanks for looking!!!


----------



## ch2co (Nov 27, 2015)

"AMERICAN made micrometer quick stop"

Where does one find such a device?  I've had need for such things in numerous sizes and always ended up improvising with simple double nuts the take a long time to adjust. 

This is a great idea, thanks

CHuck the grumpy old guy


----------



## zmotorsports (Nov 27, 2015)

Nice job.

Mike.


----------



## Navy Chief (Nov 27, 2015)

ch2co said:


> "AMERICAN made micrometer quick stop"
> 
> Where does one find such a device?  I've had need for such things in numerous sizes and always ended up improvising with simple double nuts the take a long time to adjust.
> 
> ...


Looks a lot like this one:
http://www.grizzly.com/products/Quick-Quill-Stop/G7316


----------



## ch2co (Nov 28, 2015)

Thanks Chief, I probably looked right at them in the past but without know what they really were. 
How do these work internally? Obviously the button somehow pushes a section of internally threaded material away from the threaded rod.
But, spring loaded and from the opposite side of the threaded rod?
Hmmm.  Going to have to think about this one.

CHuck the grumpy old guy


----------



## rherrell (Nov 28, 2015)

I got mine here...   http://www.mscdirect.com/product/details/09506114     but the one from Grizzly is cheaper and it says it's Made in U.S.A.







You're correct about how it operates, only half of it is threaded. You depress the button for the "quick" movement and then you can rotate the whole thing for the "micrometer" movements. I've been playing around with it and it seems to hold it's position really well.  I set it and then let the quill snap back from about 2" and it stays set within .001" so I'm pretty happy with it.


----------



## ch2co (Dec 2, 2015)

Thanks again chief. Now I'm going to have to figure out how to make one of these things.

CHuck the grumpy old guy


----------



## Navy Chief (Dec 2, 2015)

ch2co said:


> Thanks again chief. Now I'm going to have to figure out how to make one of these things.
> 
> CHuck the grumpy old guy


It is on the list for my G0755 also, I will post my progress when I get started. I think that I am going to combine the quill stop mod with the Igaging Absolute DRO install so they can share the same bracket on the quill.


----------



## woodyplacks (Dec 17, 2016)

rherrell said:


> I wanted a quill stop that would be SOLID and adjustable to .001"
> 
> View attachment 115113
> 
> ...





rherrell said:


> I wanted a quill stop that would be SOLID and adjustable to .001"
> 
> View attachment 115113
> 
> ...


----------



## woodyplacks (Dec 17, 2016)

Great mod, one that I would like to do. One question: What is the best way to fasten the display  box so it won`t move while raising and lowering the quill?  Do you just make a mounting plate using the 4 screw holes in back, or? Thanks, Art


----------



## rherrell (Dec 18, 2016)

woodyplacks said:


> Great mod, one that I would like to do. One question: What is the best way to fasten the display  box so it won`t move while raising and lowering the quill?  Do you just make a mounting plate using the 4 screw holes in back, or? Thanks, Art


I made a sheet metal bracket that screws to the back.  It's about  1.5"x3" before bending. I bent a .5" lip so it's 1.5"x 2.5" when finished. Screw it to the back so the .5" lip is flush on the bottom then drill and tap the machine to mount it.


----------



## woodyplacks (Dec 18, 2016)

rherrell said:


> I wanted a quill stop that would be SOLID and adjustable to .001"
> 
> View attachment 115113
> 
> ...





rherrell said:


> I made a sheet metal bracket that screws to the back.  It's about  1.5"x3" before bending. I bent a .5" lip so it's 1.5"x 2.5" when finished. Screw it to the back so the .5" lip is flush on the bottom then drill and tap the machine to mount it.





rherrell said:


> I made a sheet metal bracket that screws to the back.  It's about  1.5"x3" before bending. I bent a .5" lip so it's 1.5"x 2.5" when finished. Screw it to the back so the .5" lip is flush on the bottom then drill and tap the machine to mount it.


Most helpful. Thanks!.....Art.


----------

